# ?

## Tortilla

""  ,  


> bor forever!


 -      ?




> Not Found
> 
> The requested URL was not found on this server.
> Apache/2.1.54 (ASPLinux) Server at blogs.klerk.ru Port 80

----------


## Tortilla

-           ... :Confused:

----------


## Tortilla

-        ...  :Frown:

----------


## stas

...
   ...

----------


## Tortilla

*stas*,    - .         " bor forever! "  "  "    ,   - ...

----------


## stas

*Tortilla*,   :Smilie:  .

----------


## slava_007



----------


## Tortilla

*slava_007*, *stas*, , !!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Tortilla

*slava_007*,     ""      -  ?
   * 1_8 * ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tortilla

:Dezl:   :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:

----------


## slava_007



----------


## Tortilla

*slava_007*, ...       -      ?      ""   ?

----------


## slava_007

,     :Smilie:

----------

